# Nun bin ich aber froh!



## Merlinbuster (10 Mai 2008)

In der Zeitung stand das die Frauen in den letzten Jahren immen größere Busen bekommen hätten!
Man bin ich froh!
Ich dachte schon meine Hände wären geschrumpft!


----------

